# Subcontractor agreement



## printedgear (Oct 16, 2006)

I'd like to subcontract my printing to another company - I'm too busy. I'd like to ensure they don't steal my customers. I'd also like to set up the terms of the agreement (delivery requirements, turn around, etc). What is the best contract type/types for the agreement.

If you've created an agreement like this, would you be willing to share the template with me?

Thank you so much for your help!


----------

